# Please Help - Setting up series 1 as VCR



## bobbyvcolo (Jan 6, 2003)

It's been a long time since I stopped by and could really use some help. 

I am resurrecting an old series 1 (HRD31204) to use as a VCR in manual mode. (Not wanting guide data). I ordered a PTV turbonet card and waiting for it to arrive so I can utilize the ethernet capabilities. 

I have a few questions that hopefully someone can answer: 

1. I have VOIP and can not dial out to do the initial setup. (I replaced the drive and can not get past the setup screen). Is there a way to use bash and edit the sysinit file to bypass the setup screens? If so, can someone point me in the right direction? 

2. Since I wont be getting any guide data I will probably get the nag message. I was reading that I should use fixup30.tcl... is that correct? If so, where can I find it? 

Thanks and looking forward to your answers


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Use #,401 as a dialling prefix, and do GS over the network. You can do GS without a sub.


----------



## bobbyvcolo (Jan 6, 2003)

classicsat said:


> Use #,401 as a dialling prefix, and do GS over the network. You can do GS without a sub.


Thanks!! I'll give it a try as soon as my turbonet card arrives. It should be here tomorrow.

Roscoe


----------



## bobbyvcolo (Jan 6, 2003)

I installed my turbonet card and was able to do the initial call. I tried recording from my VCR and the tivo stops recording after an hour because there is no guide data. I installed fixup30.tcl and av-in.tcl... Is there something I have to install so the tivo doesn't look for guide data ? 

Thanks


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

What version of the TiVo software is on the unit? If it is not the latest (3.0), you should let it upgrade to the latest. Only units manufactured before 10/01 have the ability to record manually without a subscription.


----------



## bobbyvcolo (Jan 6, 2003)

wscannell said:


> What version of the TiVo software is on the unit? If it is not the latest (3.0), you should let it upgrade to the latest. Only units manufactured before 10/01 have the ability to record manually without a subscription.


It has 3.0 installed. Are you saying that I can not manual record with 3.0? I've been doing a lot of reading but nothing is very clear.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

The general consensus here is that 3.0 allows manual recording on boxes manufactured before 10/01. This capability is generally available only on those boxes.


----------



## bobbyvcolo (Jan 6, 2003)

wscannell said:


> The general consensus here is that 3.0 allows manual recording on boxes manufactured before 10/01. This capability is generally available only on those boxes.


Thanks for the reply. I looked at the label on the back of the box and could not decipher the Mfg date. Is there a thread that explains this?

Thanks.


----------



## rambler (Dec 3, 2005)

If SW is updated higher than 3.0, will the old Series 1's lose their ability to function as a VCR?


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

There is something configurable in the 3.0 software that allows boxws manufactured before 10/01 to record manually. After that date, they will not record manually.


----------



## rambler (Dec 3, 2005)

OK, I can record manually with mine (w/o a sub). But if I upgrade the SW, will I lose the ability to record manually (w/o a sub)? Thanks. 

Reason I ask because i am trying to swap harddrives (temporarily) with another one I am having problems with.....I don't want to lose my ability to record manually when I undo the swap....clear as mud probably!


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Make a backup of your drive before you upgrade. That way you can go back.

If it records now in manual mode, it should do so when the software is upgraded. However, I cannot guaratee this will be the case.


----------

